# A problem has developed



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

Just weeks ago I was willing to have "at it" anytime, anywhere. Then My H hit me with "You have to come to bed when I do, and the fact that he doesn't like sex anytime but bedtime." Things are not that easy to get to bed when he does. Long list of things. 

Since this declaration my sex willingness has went down hill fast. I am really hurt, for some reason, with this new turn of events. 

When I made it to bed on time last week, two nights in a row I was really discussed with him. His deoderant was way to strong. He had used mouth wash and it was peppermint which reminds me of Pepto bismo. He was groping, man handling. 

I finally said stop. I'm sorry but this just isn't working. I tryed to explain but each thing just kicked his ego to pieces. 

I just dont' know what happened to me. I am seriously put off by him. 
Could I be finally reacting to his Affair and thinking about him with another woman and that has made him offensive to me. :scratchhead:


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

At least he used mouthwash and put on deodorant, wouldn't it be far worse if he didn't? 

Probably there is something else going on in your mind. And you do know, don't you?
Regards.


----------



## frustated (Jun 24, 2011)

Prometheus Pyrphoros said:


> At least he used mouthwash and put on deodorant, wouldn't it be far worse if he didn't?
> 
> Probably there is something else going on in your mind. And you do know, don't you?
> Regards.


 I agree it's not the first time he used that deodorant and it's not the first time he used that mouthwash and it's not the first time he grouped. Sound like she is looking for Excuses!


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

Prometheus Pyrphoros said:


> At least he used mouthwash and put on deodorant, wouldn't it be far worse if he didn't?
> 
> Probably there is something else going on in your mind. And you do know, don't you?
> Regards.


Well No, I don't know what you are leading to. Please explain. 

As for using the mouthwash and deoderent. NO these are not the usual smells, I was used to. These were things that he changed when He went shopping for another woman. 
I like the good old smell of fresh clean skin, and Colgate toothpaste. 
Besides this is a man that for 26 yrs told me he can't stand strong perfume smells and asked me to not use perfume. He too liked clean n fresh.


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes I have been groped many times before and it isn't a pleasant experience. 
In the past when my lover got over zealous I would tell them to slow it down. It would be much more pleasurable, if we take our time. 
But in the two nights last week my H just took it as a kick to his ability. 
I enjoy Wham, Bam, Thank You Mam sex, but we were suppose to be making love that night.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

frustated said:


> I agree it's not the first time he used that deodorant and it's not the first time he used that mouthwash and it's not the first time he grouped. Sound like she is looking for Excuses!


Well what a surprise that somebody who so carelessly signs up for a website spells his user name wrong and of course doesn't bother to read her back story before commenting. Color me shocked. 

To the OP, do not listen to this person. He is one of about a dozen of trolls who make it there mission to incite the board, lamely.

I am so sorry you are going through this. I don't know what advice to give you but suggest that you stay vigilant and stay true to your gut.


----------



## heartbroken1957 (Apr 8, 2011)

BrightEyes I almost snapped back at the comments, but thought perhaps there may be something I am missing. I went to the profile and read the other posts and wala I have my answer. 

In fact I was just going to post a new thread about the men who seem to have cold wives. Perhaps if they stopped thinking they deserve sex and started looking at it as Love which is a gift to give and recieve, they just might have a more willing partner.


----------



## Prometheus Pyrphoros (Jun 16, 2011)

heartbroken1957 said:


> Well No, I don't know what you are leading to. Please explain.
> 
> As for using the mouthwash and deoderent. NO these are not the usual smells, I was used to. These were things that he changed when He went shopping for another woman.
> I like the good old smell of fresh clean skin, and Colgate toothpaste.
> Besides this is a man that for 26 yrs told me he can't stand strong perfume smells and asked me to not use perfume. He too liked clean n fresh.


Please accept my apologies, I was thinking I'm writing to somebody else. I got confused somehow and made an error.
Thank you.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe your going to get it soon?


----------

